# planet skunk



## beginning grower

im thinking about ordering seeds from planet but it seems the only way to order seeds is through a credit card or a bank transfer.  i dont want to do either of these because of obvious security reasons.  is there another way i could order seeds from this company that someone has tried?


----------



## Mutt

disposable credit card


----------

